# Jail IP from DHCP



## noobster (May 28, 2009)

Is it possible to configure a jail such that it obtains an IP from the same DHCP server the host gets its IP from? Thanks.


----------



## vivek (May 29, 2009)

Noop. Jail must have static ip or no ip.


----------



## noobster (May 29, 2009)

I was afraid so. Is there an underlying technical reason why jails must have a static ip or no ip?


----------



## vivek (May 29, 2009)

Security is main concern (also raw sockets are not allowed from jail so it will not broadcast itself). But jail was designed for virtual hosting for ISPs and hosting companies where static IP is norm.


----------



## noobster (May 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## wonslung (Jun 7, 2009)

some routers allow you to do "static dhcp" 

don't know if that helps or not, but if you're using this on a personal network and or something you CAN get a router (or build one using pfsense) that supports static dhcp


----------



## noobster (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, I'm actually using that now. But I was just wondering if it would be possible to use "non-static DHCP" as well.


----------

